# Best Gym in Aberdeen?



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi guys - I'm moving up to Aberdeen this Friday with work and need to join a decent gym, with an array of different machines (resistance and cardio) and a shi1t hot free weights section. Any ideas? Cheers..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Shame no1 has replied as I'm looking to take myself upto Aberdeen and work. I hear PTs make a killing up there


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Years back I used a great gym - credo I think. Uni gym is pretty good top.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bump.

OP - What gym did you join? Im looking for one myself and was going to try out Bodyworx and then i found out 2 guys on hear use Warehouse so not sure yet.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

The is NO better gym than the Warehouse.

Great old skool members but also lots of new members and plenty equipment, probably the longest going gym in Aberdeen with everything you need.

It wont disappoint and there is ZERO idiots or machine/equipment hogging ****s (they leave via the window)

Every is very friendly (me included)

http://www.thewarehousehealthclub.com/


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bradz said:


> The is NO better gym than the Warehouse.
> 
> Great old skool members but also lots of new members and plenty equipment, probably the longest going gym in Aberdeen with everything you need.
> 
> ...


Good to hear. You do PT mate?  I cant send PMs yet but when i do i'll ping you one. Im a beginner...


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cant PM mate for a while yet... Will join the warehouse, do you know anyone that could help out just to get me started?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Cant PM mate for a while yet... Will join the warehouse, do you know anyone that could help out just to get me started?


Jammy, guna try and get down to Wareshouse this week on a guestpass if Bradz can make that happen  also heard Pure is a decent gym - 24/7 too. P.S I'm not a qualified PT but I know my stuff in the gym pal so would be more than happy to lend you a hand!


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

WrightStar said:


> Jammy, guna try and get down to Wareshouse this week on a guestpass if Bradz can make that happen  also heard Pure is a decent gym - 24/7 too. *P.S I'm not a qualified PT but I know my stuff in the gym pal so would be more than happy to lend you a hand*!


That would be great! :thumbup1: just to get me familiar with everything as i dont want to look like a tit. What time do you usually train? Im going to be ordering everything in this week, and also sort out membership. Drove past warehouse tonight just to see where it was...


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't even consider pure, you will hate it.

I don't work at the warehouse but it is my second home and I'm friends with the owner etc.

If you guys let me know when you want to try it then ill arrange a free pass for the day for you both.

Add me on Facebook if you like as prob easier.

www.facebook.com/bradleygallan


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bradz said:


> Don't even consider pure, you will hate it.
> 
> I don't work at the warehouse but it is my second home and I'm friends with the owner etc.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Next week will prob be best for me as i'll have all my gear hopefully, maybe mid week. Would that suit you @RightStar? I can manage 5pm onwards.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

@ Bradz -Mate could you get me a free pass for this week? Im ready to go, whey etc arrived today, if you dont see this then it wont matter dude i'll just get membership for a month or so. Not sure if the other lad has been yet?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Dunno if it's the best but i use DW as i'm already a member, i go there when im up at the head office (on Altens Industrial estate) as i do a lot of work for an offshore company in Aberdeen.

Boulevard Retail Park, Links Road, Aberdeen AB11 5EN

Only 8 mins from my head office and near the golf course too.


----------

